# Changed oil from Mobil1 ESP 5w-30 to Castrol Edge Euro 5w-30 02209366, 06669



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

You might want to be careful running Euro oil in the Cruze. I'm no oil expert, but I believe something with the European additives aren't good for US spec catalytic converters. Hopefully one of the guys that know a lot about oil can chime in and help out. Is this oil Dexos certified by the way? That's an easy way to tell if its safe to use.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Castrol Edge isn't syntehtic unless they changed recently.

Yes yes yes they put Synthetic on the label. It's a load of ****, it's actaully just hydrocracking.

But it is dexos2 by looks, so it will at least clean well. But I'm not sure about its properties.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes its Dexos 2.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Castrol Edge isn't syntehtic unless they changed recently.
> 
> Yes yes yes they put Syntehtic on the label. It's a load of ****, it's actaully just hydrocracking.
> 
> But it is dexosw by looks, so it will at least clean well. But I'm not sure about its properties.


The new Gas To Liquid Base Stocks (GTL) are HydroCracked as well and they have amazing properties.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruz15 said:


> The new Gas To Liquid Base Stocks (GTL) are HydroCracked as well and they have amazing properties.


Amazing in the world of petroleum oils and 20 year old PAOs, sure, but petrochemical esters, and in some cases organic esters, make GTL base oils look weak.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jmlo96 said:


> You might want to be careful running Euro oil in the Cruze. I'm no oil expert, but I believe something with the European additives aren't good for US spec catalytic converters. Hopefully one of the guys that know a lot about oil can chime in and help out. Is this oil Dexos certified by the way? That's an easy way to tell if its safe to use.


This is correct. It's the sulfated ash content in the oil. The oil must meet minimum specification requirements to protect emissions control equipment. Is Castrol edge euro a dwxos2-compliant oil? If not, the OP will need to strongly reconsider their lubricant choice as it could end up costing them in emissions equipment failure.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

You didn't read my post I guess.
Yes its Dexos 2 compliant.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> Yes its Dexos 2.


You'll be fine. They are great oils, hence the controversial synthetic name. But the major difference between the Mobil1 and CE is that Mobil1 is PAO and CE is hydrocracked.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> You'll be fine. They are great oils, hence the controversial synthetic name. But the major difference between the Mobil1 and CE is that Mobil1 is PAO and CE is hydrocracked.


I will have to see how the OCI goes, like I said the engine sounds so much better its very surprising to be honest.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruz15 said:


> I will have to see how the OCI goes, like I said the engine sounds so much better its very surprising to be honest.


One of the reasons is because group 3 oils tend to absorb shock more than PAOs do. I've received reports of that many times over the years with some of our oils. It doesn't mean it protects better, simply that it absorbs more and is, in a sense "softer" of a base oil. It's hard to explain. Redline uses a similar approach in their shockproof gear oils. 

Again, don't interpret this as one oil doing its job better, or protecting better than another. Furthermore, remember that there are many areas affected by oil that do not show up in an oil analysis.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. I've had 3 different oils in mine and never noticed any sound differences.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

diesel said:


> Interesting. I've had 3 different oils in mine and never noticed any sound differences.


What were the three Oils?
Thank you.

Just a quick edit.
The Dexos 2 limit for Ash, Sulphated is .8 the Edge has .64 so all is well.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Is it the 5W-30 LL as shown on this page? If so, you're OK. It's a UK site, so the product may be different from what you will find here in North America.

Instead of looking for Dexos 2, look for an indication of ACEA C3 rating. This is the default rating as stated in the owners manual.

You will find more oil has the ACEA C3 rating than Dexos 2.

When I was looking at oil here in Ontario Canada, I didn't find any Castrol product that was Dexos 2 or ACEA C3 rated. This was early spring 2016.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> What were the three Oils?
> Thank you.
> 
> Just a quick edit.
> The Dexos 2 limit for Ash, Sulphated is .8 the Edge has .64 so all is well.


1. The semi-synthetic Dexos2 from the dealer for the first 4 free changes
2. Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30
3. Amsoil low SAPS European 5W30

I am running the Amsoil now and will continue with that.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I would think they would sound different just cause they are all so different.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Has anyone tried a 5W40? Curious what the results were. I doubt it'd be much but may have less noise with a thicker coat.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Has anyone tried a 5W40? Curious what the results were. I doubt it'd be much but may have less noise with a thicker coat.


Someone has. I just can't remeber who.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I looked at the europe version (literally same everything) and it asks for 5W40 or 5W30 for normal temps, and 0W30 or 0W40 for cold temps (around -15F).

So engine is tested to use them I would imagine.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

diesel said:


> 1. The semi-synthetic Dexos2 from the dealer for the first 4 free changes
> 2. Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30
> 3. Amsoil low SAPS European 5W30
> 
> I am running the Amsoil now and will continue with that.


Which oil gives you the best mileage if there is a difference for you.
Thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Which oil gives you the best mileage if there is a difference for you.
> Thanks.


I didn't really notice any meaningful difference between the three. I personally think Amsoil is the best choice.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Has anyone tried a 5W40? Curious what the results were. I doubt it'd be much but may have less noise with a thicker coat.


been using amsoil 5w40 since new, 3 years an no issues.


----------

